# comptia A+



## tommytho (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok guys I have just started on the cmptia a+, its only the innitial assignment which im allowed to use any sources to find the information, i apoligise if im breaking any rules or have used the wrong thread. 

It's a simple question really but I cant find any info on it around the web.

Why should you not dispose of computer parts and consumables, in the same way as normal domestic refuse? I'm thinking, because computer consumables are not biodegradable and can cause polution.. Is that about it? or is there something else. 

Any input appreciated, thankyou.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Mostly because of the components in them.

Here is some good reading material for you.
http://www.earth911.org/master.asp?s=lib&a=electronics/comp_environment.asp


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Good to see your going for a qualification. Stick with TSF we will help all we can. 

It easy to think in terms of PC parts as cuircuit cards and drives.

But at a lower level the chips themselves contain toxins.


Regards 
Ade 
CompTIA A+


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Old CRT monitors can cause a real mess if they are disposed of conventionally.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

It's really a combination of being principally made of non biodegradable materials, air pollution from and contamination of soils and water supplies by mercury, cadmium, and lead. Try checking the discovery channel website. There was an interesting documentary on scrap or recycling that showed how computers are recycled. The sheer volume of spent computer parts is overwhelming


----------

